# Question for the Honey Bee Community



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe this is the thread that petalsleaf55 is referring to:








Honey smells like urine


I bottled some honey this year that smelled to me just like urine.....any ideas? I can't stand for the wife to even use it to cook with however her and the kids say that it smells fine to them.




www.beesource.com






And for general reference it appears that the OP is in the North East USA (as opposed to say, Florida, where Melalecua is more common.)


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

Maybe the honey fermented?


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Was the honey bubbly or fizzy?


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Buckwheat honey perhaps?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Akademee said:


> Was the honey bubbly or fizzy?


Also what is the color of the honey?

How old is the honey?

Go ask the neighbor if you can buy another bottle, before you pay for it open and smell.......................same or different?!?!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

petalsleaf55 said:


> My last Honey purchase from about a month ago, NOW.... smells like urine. i


Urine smell == ammonia smell.
Does it smell like ammonia?

Or actually something else? :0)

My own honey right here is very, very slightly fermented (which I like) - yes is smells as if lightly fermented.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

petalsleaf55 said:


> We buy Honey from our neighbor. My last Honey purchase from about a month ago, NOW.... smells like urine. i washed my tea cup and found the smell. Then I try to find the source. I opened the Honey plastic container - and found the source. My first thought was not a good one thought.


Well at least it didn't taste like urine😁 If it is not to your liking ask the neighbor for a bottle from a different harvest?


----------



## petalsleaf55 (Oct 22, 2021)

Akademee said:


> Was the honey bubbly or fizzy?


No - Not bubbly or fizzy. Thank you for asking.


----------



## petalsleaf55 (Oct 22, 2021)

G3farms said:


> Also what is the color of the honey?
> 
> How old is the honey?
> 
> Go ask the neighbor if you can buy another bottle, before you pay for it open and smell.......................same or different?!?!


Honey was not old - maybe 2 months = 8 weeks.


----------



## petalsleaf55 (Oct 22, 2021)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Well at least it didn't taste like urine😁 If it is not to your liking ask the neighbor for a bottle from a different harvest?


I should take the Honey back and let them investigate what might be the issue.


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

If I gave or sold someone honey that smelled like piss, I'd sure like to know and make it right. Also, may prevent him or her from giving out more of it.


----------

